# Which 3D target is your least favorite to shoot at?



## Glockafella

that mosquito


----------



## HOYT300

the hen turkey sucks:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## BuckeyeRed

Back kill on the Cobra :angry:


----------



## 05allegiance

the 30 yard straight hen.


----------



## NocBuster

The litlle bear that rinehart has.

http://www.rinehart3d.com/products/#i21


----------



## Lrgmouth

The deer laying down.
I always struggle with that one.


----------



## msall006

The hen turkey haunts my dreams......


----------



## Spoon13

I changes from year to year with me. Two years ago, standing bear, last year, Black Boar. Don't know what it will be this year. 

I think my highest 12 percentages have been on the Turkeys and the Javelina. I like those.


----------



## camoham

depending on what yardage its sitting..................turkeys.

the alligator/croc......................depending on how the target is set up. shooting up or down at it doesnt bother me that much. side shot on a level plane is not much fun at all.

camoham


----------



## BoCoMo

I dont why, but the javilena screws me up.


----------



## Bowbuster

NocBuster said:


> The litlle bear that rinehart has.
> 
> http://www.rinehart3d.com/products/#i21


I absolutely hate that target at 40 yards, it drives me mad.........:angry:


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews

I would have to agree that the turkeys haunt me the most.


----------



## tackscall

God made turkeys to be shot with a gun


----------



## NerdHick

It'd have to be the rat that Joe (Northen Dutchess Archery) picked up at the ATA show! this thing is 4 inches tall! I thought the skeeter was bad, NOPE! 

I will try and get pics this weekend!


----------



## TANC

Turkey and javelina.


----------



## chuck7413

I have a complete mental block when it comes to caribou targets, always too high or too low.

Beside that, I can't find shoot turkeys.


----------



## eville archer

The Gator. You could put this target at 20 yards and I would still shoot an 8. Always high or low


----------



## hardwoodhitman

turkeys. i don't know why but i always blow it


----------



## anythingoutdoors

The turkeys suck


----------



## deerkilla'85

tuff call between a rinehart turkey and the standing bear with a back kill:thumbs_do


----------



## daninmn

I struggle with the turkeys as well.


----------



## asa1485

Jackelope or the Rhinehardt Monkey.


----------



## Crusher

Puker Turkey....sucks!


----------



## Arkie Archer

Rear skunk shot. That was the bonus shot at one I went too and they had it at like 30 yards. 

it was this one, but we had to shoot straight at the rear. 

http://www.rinehart3d.com/products/#i46


----------



## supertechy

*target*

Turkeys


----------



## manoah

We dont have a 4'' rat, but thers always stuf in my way because the guy that desighned it is way shorter than me.Probably the minny javolina gaurded by tree trunks. We also have a doe that glides throu the trees.Fortunitly I havent missed it and sent one into the great expanse.Thers alys next year.


P.S. At least it wasint a reel skunk, I lost a set of Rage tiped arrows that way!


----------



## Sniper1

I just hate to look at Dinosaurs. They are a waste of Foam. I score fine, but they are just so stupid. So are the Frogs and the Mosquito.

My worst "Normal" is the Rinehart "Rising Boar".


----------



## WVBowhunter10

The black buck drives me crazy.


----------



## dtilley001

Turkeys, Jackelope, and we have a woodchuck in our local league that is smaller that Rinehart's small standing bear. 12 ring is about the size of a dime. Target sign always says "WOODCHUCK, I'M BACK!!!" I dont think anyone in our league likes it.


----------



## Meat hook

*Targets*

Black bear target, but second would be the leopard. The shadows combined with the spots throws me off.


----------



## BoCoMo

Afte tonights shoot i gotta say the bobcat. Belive it or not i double 12 the javilina.


----------



## maineyotekiller

OK, we'll be having a turkey shoot tomorrow...LOL:wink:

I hate those freekin woods chickens too!:angry:

The other is the javelina. It's an easy shot but, I usually blow it!


----------



## scottyb

The skunk is always a tough one for me


----------



## whoa

Hen Turkey or any of those Rock Rascals out at 35-40 yards


----------



## ihunt-4-me

*Target shock*

Turkeys, hens more so than the tom targets.


----------



## kaxfuji

That darn pukin turkey. Just want to write a 5 on my card and walk away.


----------



## lzeplin

Turkey ,Turkey,Turkey, I Hate All Turkey targets:uzi::angry:


----------



## bowtech_john

Gator


----------



## talkalot

*Gater*

I would have to say the side shot on the gater.


----------



## The Rev

talkalot said:


> I would have to say the side shot on the gater.


I have to agree on the gater! Especially if it's down hill about 30 yards.


----------



## Bowtech Brother

The ones I hate the most are any 3d target that has the vitals so shot up that its hard to see what you scored. For the most part most places I go dont have the problem but somtimes it happens.


----------



## Mark Hedges

I dont care for Rineharts small standing bear or the rising boar.

Mark


----------



## mathewsgirl13

the freaking fallow deer... I despise that target...

We even bought one for me to practice on and I just have a mental block with it!


----------



## builditall

Another vote here for any turkey - hate those things.

Also, don't like McKenzie standing/leaning bear - hard to shoot first - no reference point.


----------



## mw31

Any turkey!!!:BangHead:


----------



## plumbcrazyjr

the jackalope it is just unnatural then the groundhog it is always in a field at about 32 yards with the wind


----------



## introverted

beaver, at like 30 yards

sux0rs


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

chalk up another for the Turkey!


----------



## dragman

turkey all of them. 40yrd mini standing bear is bad 2.


----------



## bandit69

Pukin turkeyukey:


----------



## NDarcher

Sounds to me like most of the country doesnt like the turkey shots! I have also found that the Rising Boar target to be a challenging target as well, especially in low light conditions.


----------



## ohiohunter02

the worst for me is the damn turkey....lol


----------



## Jared Les

Turkeys, gators, and anything that is at a bad angle always screws me up. Oh, and small targets.


----------



## SonnyThomas

Least favorite? I love to shoot them all, just hate it when my arrow goes somewhere besides where I wanted it to go. As for the dreaded turkeys, if I get a 8 I'm happy. And then if I have a bad day; Hey, I got a pinwheel 5!


----------



## mjcop518

*!*

Leopard, I HATE SPOTS!


----------



## cj.

Arkie Archer said:


> Rear skunk shot. That was the bonus shot at one I went too and they had it at like 30 yards.
> 
> it was this one, but we had to shoot straight at the rear.
> 
> http://www.rinehart3d.com/products/#i46




Thought I was the only one.... And half the time, you still hit part of the stake in the kill zone.


----------



## bow slayer

Mosquito! the vitals are super small! I also dislike the racoon


----------



## Robert Sowell

Turkey
rinehart little bear
after this weekend I hate the jaguar! pick a spot huh


----------



## rsarns

I can think of eleven after today..... :mg: Way too many to list! Dang rhinehart little bear would be #1


----------



## bratlabs

gator, that little SOB white catalina goat or whatever that things called(I always shoot back to far), and probably the skunk.


----------



## Bowbuster

I love them all when i am shooting good, but the mosquito is a sob!!!!!!!


----------



## grey squirrel

*me too*



Lrgmouth said:


> The deer laying down.
> I always struggle with that one.


+1 , Me too, I hate that bedded doe.


----------



## woobenbowhunter

The size of the Bedded Elk always gets me to shoot for less than what i need it for. I hate that target. Cant seem to ever 12 that thing


----------



## drockw

The rinehart bear obviously, and the squirril and rabbit by whoever...

Any all black target kills me when i have a lens in. Teh javelina isnt too bad b/c of the striping but some just SUCK!!!

I would have to say the front facing strutting turkey i believe is the worst, you know, the one with the kill above the beard. It intimidates me when its beyond 30 yards. 

derek


----------



## mag41vance

TaTanka (buffalo) way too big. i never guess right. always 5 yards off

Also the side view of crouching panther grading up or downhill. The vertical line is of no use unless you nail the yardage.


----------



## huskyarcher

i hate the leopards and white strutting toms their ****.


----------



## aubowman

Anything with spots.


----------



## Sniper1

Thank you all for your honest responses. I am recommending to our Club that we invest in more turkeys, Standing Bears, gators, Mosquitos, and any target that has spots. Your input is greatly appreciated!

Here's some advice.

The standing bears from the front. Shoot them between the elbows.

If you set up at your clubs, you will become much more familiar with the target vitals. There is usually a pretty obvious spot, pattern, or surface change that will help you find the 10/12. Looking at a target as infrequently, and as briefly as most 3D shooters do makes it hard.

I use McKenzie color flip cards and scorecard holders I made myself from the Scoring Sheets that Rinehart has on it's website. Lancaster Archery Supply has Delta/McKenzie Scorecard holders, and Rinehart has them available on it's website.

They, and good, bright binos, like Steiner Nighthunters, will let you pick a specific mark on the animal to aim at.

Aim at a small spot on the target. Ignore the rest of it. "Aim Small, Miss Small". When I hunt, I pick a hair to aim at. If I allow myself to even notice the rack on top, you know what happens.


----------



## NDarcher

ttt


----------



## coonhound0

Leopard, I HATE THE SPOTS it all seems i color to me


----------



## randal L

hen turkey, where kill is toward the top. Psycs me out.


----------



## hotfoot360

That little javelina always messes with me


----------



## arrowblaster

NocBuster said:


> The litlle bear that rinehart has.
> 
> http://www.rinehart3d.com/products/#i21


+1 That little bas***d!!!!!


----------



## dgirt

Stupid Turkey's


----------



## mathews1

Turkeys


----------



## Lrgmouth

How about the woodchuck standing behind a stone wall and the bottom 1/4 of him is hidden? That was at a shoot last summer. You would not believe the pile of busted arrows around him!:fuming::angry::angry:


----------



## Elf Friend

For me it would be that nasty little squatting monkey from Rhinehart.


----------



## KCC

*#@*^% Carp*

I hate the carp. For some reason that sucker is in my head.
I also hate turkeys as much as the carp.
Somehow when we were picking targets to go on the 3D practice range, it stays up year round, all the turkeys, the carp and the little bear were the first to make it there. We sure will miss them on the scoring 3D range.


----------



## hotwheeler187

any turkey!!


----------



## Jr. Gobbler

*Cinnamon Bear and sitka deer*

i hate the cinnamon bear and also the sitka deer b/c i always seem to pick the wrong spot to shoot at


----------



## rod251

Rinehart leopard


----------



## jjmorrisjr

all turkey suck, hens are the worst for me.


----------



## mag41vance

I was shooting a tournament this past weekend and had not shot a five in 28 targets. The 29th was a coyote at about 26yds, there was an arrow in the 10, and I tried to place my Fatboy just to the left, instead I hit the nock and kissed into the 5. 
So this week the roadrunner & I hate the Coyote.


----------



## treeman65

black buck


----------



## Michigan Bob

The turkey that is not struting, and that doe laying down I know where the rings are but just can't get that one done.


----------



## outbackarcher

The black buck always fools me on the yardage.

The dreaded bedded buck is tough sometimes.

And the pukin turkey in the back.


----------



## jgd2305

Easiest Question I've ever had to answer-

TURKEY!

Doesn't matter how far, I hate that turkey


----------



## nehelt

*rinehart*

The 28" standing midget bear


----------



## bearbowsforlife

For me it's a tie between the small standing bear and the alligator from the side. My club has the alligator set up on top of a fallen log as part of our regular course, and the log must have at least 50 points and inserts stuck in it. Tough shot.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7

I hate the skunk. There's not much room for error.  I'm only shooting 250fps. :thumbs_up


----------



## bowtechwv

Over the years all of them this year it going to be the gator


----------



## 1BadBulldog

top one is the dread bedded buck and then the turkey


----------



## jezwald101

*squirrel*

i would have to say the squirrel,,his/her? 11 ring is about the size of a dime,10 ring is about size of half dollar,and at 25yds its reallly small,,also hate the turkeys,,never seem to do good on those either


----------



## Simpson

Baboon.


----------



## Fdale's Finest

In order all turkeys, frogs, alligators and carp....I also hate the rhinehart alien.

I want more deer, bear and elk...but that's just me. :darkbeer:


----------



## jrm5hq

Leopard, I always have to lead off on him too...


----------



## Tribute2007

The standing black bear turned to the side always gives me problems. Actually any black target gives me problems.


----------



## Aparsley88

*hardest 3d target*

The hardest target for me has been the broadside leopard all the spots on it seem to run together at full draw.


----------



## Kendall Archery

Everybody seems to hate the turkey, so at least I'm not alone, the one that always gets me is that great big rinehart bedded Elk, it always seems to be a fair poke out there accorss some draw or something, I cut an arrow loose and half way there all you can say is little farther than that, This year it's all mine though


----------



## martinarquero

turkey turkey, but only foam ones, hahaha


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER

I hate the skunk. If its against a dark background, it looks like a swan. I have had a bad shot on it everytime i shoot at one.


----------



## adssprint

I dont have any idea but for some reason the elk sems to give me trouble. Its the biggest target around here and for some reason when I try to shoot it I seem to always pull on it and end up with an 8.


----------



## horns247365

I hate the cobra!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David T

Any black target.


----------



## Stoley

dang hen turkeys!!


----------



## s_house

All white moutain goat. I can't shoot that worth a darn.


----------



## nodarkside4me

Cougar in a tree. Hangin in a tree on ropes 1st shooter shoots and it starts to swing timing the shoot is a little tricky miss your arrow is ByBy:mg:Next one is a steel deer vitals are cut out. target is out there about 40 to 50 yrds.Miss and everyone knows:crybaby2:And the one at gets me every time WOODCHUCK ON A SPRING.GOD I HATE THAT ONE:BangHead: All in all a hell of alot of fun would not trade it for any thing:59::cheers:


----------



## bass-n-bucks95

the mosquito


----------



## 25ftup

The gator, i dont care if its at 15 yards i still wont 10 it


----------



## hoody123

For me there are a few.

Hen Turkey, if it's quartering or leaning or just about anything I have a hard time seeing the 10.

Alligator - it's a fairly big target so it's often pushed a long ways out, and there really isn't a lot of room to misjudge the yardage.

Coke bear - (the little Reinhart bear), it's vital is just friggen tiny. You can make what looks to be a beautiful shot, only to walk up and see that you've shot an 8


----------



## Sniper1

hoody123 said:


> Coke bear - (the little Reinhart bear), it's vital is just friggen tiny. You can make what looks to be a beautiful shot, only to walk up and see that you've shot an 8


I understand why you call it that. It's shaped like a Coke bottle.
We call it a "Gummy Bear" because it's about the same size, or so it seems when you shoot at it.


----------



## Luckiduc13

Javalina


----------



## shootertg

puken turkey and the gater boooooooo


----------



## TNbowslayer

I absolutely hate those freakin little white goats... Our club always sets it up at about 50 yards and they are very tricky to judge because they are so small. There are times when I can nail it all day long, but more often than not the goat wins. :wink: I don't see what the deal is with turkeys? I love shooting the turkey targets.


----------



## hunt_xt

The javelina gives me a migraine!!


----------



## hoove

turkey & devil goat


----------



## darton_bow

*Javelina*

That Javelina...can't quite get the 12 zeroed in....darn pig:wink:


----------



## darton_bow

*Turkey Head*

My son and I, when we get a chance...have a little side contest...if we come a cross a turkey target....we aim for the head....if we hit it will give ourselves a 10....if you hit somewhere else, its a 0....he has had more success than I...you gotta have fun at these things....


----------



## mag41vance

After this week end:
Elk ; score = 5
Fallow Deer; score = 0 
Big Horn ; score = 0
Humble Pie; score = 14

This was after a shoot the week before, that my only 5 was a kiss out of the 10 ring on a coyote at 26 yards.


----------



## Sniper1

darton_bow said:


> My son and I, when we get a chance...have a little side contest...if we come a cross a turkey target....we aim for the head....if we hit it will give ourselves a 10....if you hit somewhere else, its a 0....he has had more success than I...you gotta have fun at these things....


I bet Club's love to have you and your kid shooting the heads off their targets, huh? We charge extra for that. We sell the children and buy new turkeys.

Nothing personal. Those are Club rules. Hope you enjoy the shoot!


----------



## nkybuck

Turkey for sure


----------



## muckdog

standing black bear from front or side....hate both!


----------



## elitexlr

35 yard rear facing strutting gobbler


----------



## s_house

Sniper1 said:


> I bet Club's love to have you and your kid shooting the heads off their targets, huh? We charge extra for that. We sell the children and buy new turkeys.
> 
> Nothing personal. Those are Club rules. Hope you enjoy the shoot!


I wanted to say the same basic thing but chickened out. Thank you for speaking my mind.


----------



## Sniper1

Some Club's were drilling our the turkeys, and sinking a section of Rebar in the Jake Turkey's heads and necks. That discouraged that type of irresponsible destruction on Club targets. The guys who did it laughed what the turley's heads came off when they shot them, but got pissed when it was their property, their arrows, that got ruined.


----------



## hitman846

Standing turkey..............


----------



## AlphaMale

All white mountain goat AGREED ... After that ... Gator on a level plane ... I HATE THIS TARGET ... Used to be turkeys .. Last shoot out of 20 targets 6 were turkeys ... 2 12's, 3 10's , and an 8 ... so turkeys so far this year have been no problem ... wish me luck .. shoot again Sunday


----------



## Duckhawk_2008

The Orange Rinehart Frog or the Rinehart alligator! We shot at both this weekend and they don't stand high off the ground, so yardage judging is alittle hard for me on those. But the frog was about 32 yds, I hit high 10 and the alligator was 38, and I pushed a nickel!


----------



## TbellVectrix

deffinately the gator


----------



## Bowtech Brother

Just found the one I hate most. The rienhardt ram quartering shot. That sucks. Seems to far foward.


----------



## jim j

the white mnt. goat


----------



## DEANO914

Cant stand that Bedded Buck.....:frusty:


----------



## Touchdown

Those Pink ones! I've seen the Panther and skunk in pink....just messes with me i guess!


----------



## WA3D'R

*Goat*

Mountain Goat at the NW Triple Crown last year in white out conditions. With my binos... could barely tell which end the head was on. Through the peep, couldnt see the target. Put three pins on the white blob and loosed 'er.ukey:


----------



## Mohunter46

I hate any turkeys over 25 yards. I always seem to suck on those.


----------



## copperdoc1

Just about two hours ago i sent a shaft into the vast expanse of trees behind the raccoon at a local course! :twitch: And now its gone! Stupid raccoon.


----------



## ParkerBows17

Any target small enough that your pins cover most of the vitals at 25-35 yards.


----------



## Sniper1

ttt


----------



## riverrat70

Anything white. Mtn Goat. white stinks :vom:


----------



## Sniper1

riverrat70 said:


> Anything white. Mtn Goat. white stinks :vom:


Sorry you feel that way.

Our Club has 3 Billy's, a Dall Sheep, and a White Howling Wolf.

You are welcome at all our shoots. Profanity will be permitted, in your case, at least.


----------



## Spotshooter2

Sniper 1 , whether anyone likes the dinosaurs or not I think rinehart will keep producing them since that was the original target that got them started. I read somewhere last year about how rinehart came about and that is what it said. They figured that everyone had a deer or wolf target and they wanted target so different from everybody else so that theirs would be remembered and that is where they came up with the idea of the dinosaur target. It really was an interesting read but I can't remember which magazine I read it in.


----------



## Sniper1

I think it was the Velociraptor that was Rinehart's first target.

I just don't like what I consider silly targets, and hope my Club doesn't spend money on them anythine soon. I expect we will be getting a 30 point Buck next. That will make 35 Rineharts for us, so far.


----------



## mag41vance

Stupid Goat. Always looks big no matter where it is.


----------



## eagleeye1624

I shot a coursr this past Sun.and they had a squirrel that was the size of a chipmunk:BangHeadon't really care to see that ever again....plus for some reason I have a problem with white goats,must be everything blends together.

Oh!! and those straight up-right turkeys,and rock critters get the worst of me too


----------



## hunt4food#2

Turkeys suck for me


----------



## SEC

BuckeyeRed said:


> Back kill on the Cobra :angry:


+ 10,000 on this one...the Cobra and I do not enjoy each other!


----------



## anglingarcher

Baboon, Jackalope, Catalina Goat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpattarcher

buffalo and moose, this weekend i shot 294 out of 300 with one 5 it was on a moose. I can hit the x on a turkey most of the time but i can't catch an 8 on a moose.


----------



## igradner

can't stand that rotten alligator.


----------



## matt2595

That Baboon and it doesn't matter what yardage!!!


----------



## dondon123

turkey 1st ... gator 2nd


----------



## The Law

mosquito and little bears


----------



## rrebel83

catalina goat, gator


----------



## mt-dew07

*3-d targets that give me the most trouble*

..........the rhinehart targets that include: standing bear, velicoraptor (the stripes almost always throw me off), the antelope, turkeys and the spike buck.


----------



## brotherbdc

spoted javilena


----------



## timmymac24

*jackalope*

jackalope at 46 yards yesterday was brutal shooting a 3D course at Oranco in Corona, CA......


----------



## bbaker-25

I would have to say the dinosaur. Been along time since I hunted one of them, hard to remember where the best place to shoot one is for a quick kill.


----------



## brian1966

We have a walking deer FUN FUN FUN!!!!!!


----------



## bbaker-25

The other target I hate is a turkey with eye bolts on a cable. Almost have to shoot it instinctive with no sights, goes to fast 4 me to get on it with sights


----------



## dwm323

Gobbling turkey


----------



## lakertaker40

The badger not much room for error.


----------



## ktyre

little bear over 15 yards!!!!! gurrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## drewbie8

i don't mind the turkeys unless i'm shooting the indoor at johnsonville with the turkey the spins around. I am horrible at judging that and very rarely get lucky. Great club though fun shoot and the whole town smells like johnsonville brats.


----------



## MACWORKZ

*jake*

Jake and smaller targets.


----------



## Sniper1

lakertaker40 said:


> The badger not much room for error.


You mean the Wolverine? Big Twelve, Big Ten, small 8 and 5.


----------



## captain18

the catalina goat


----------



## Ultra_Shooter

I hate the baboon I can never hit that stupid thing I'm always to high or to low 8 ring


----------



## killasoundz

bedded deer


----------



## bochunk2000

Add another one for the dreaded turkey's. One 10 in 6 years. Its a total mental block.


----------



## tutone500

Hanging targets from a tree. I have a feeling im going to fling an arrow into never never land.


----------



## lightbeer

I just can't shot such a small bear
:darkbeer:


----------



## s.rob

*targets*

After the ASA in Augusta this past weekend the new mck wolf, never can see the yardage. no more grey color in the scoring zone. 
S.ROB


----------



## Grumpy Bear

Honey Bear on a stump when its angled


----------



## Brian F

Tiny bear at 40yrs or so and then the standing bear.. just have a heck of a time with it!


----------



## bonesjohnson

Stinkin' turkeys!!!!!


----------



## Bowtech_Fan

A side shot on that darn standing black bear.


----------



## shockman

Turkeys...FILTHY BIRDS :BangHead:
Real or foam... the next on I see is gonna get ventilated.


----------



## Ramification

I hate both the "texas heart shot" angle on the baboon and that dang Boo Boo Bear (11 ring is the size of a pencil eraser).


----------



## lakertaker40

My bad here's a pic this would be the target but I dont think this one has the big twelve or ten. but a big five....LOL








Sniper1 said:


> You mean the Wolverine? Big Twelve, Big Ten, small 8 and 5.


----------



## Sniper1

lakertaker40 said:


> My bad here's a pic this would be the target but I dont think this one has the big twelve or ten. but a big five....LOL


I thought you meant the Rinehart Wolverine. Not a whole lot above or below the ample ten and twelve. I wish people would specify Rinehart, Mckenzie, R&W, or Delta. I am actually gathering info for potential future purchases for the Club here. They say "Elk", but which one? If Rinehart, they have a Bedded and a Standing.They say "Moose", but I don't thik McKenzie has offered one for years now.

Right now, we are Raffling off a Rinehart Alert Buck, at $3 a ticket. That shouldn't be too hard to get 250 of them sold.


----------



## lakertaker40

I think you can buy this target off line thats how I found the pic it was on a site selling Mckenize still


----------



## halvy

Hen turkeys and the danm frog


----------



## ultratec1

Ultra_Shooter said:


> I hate the baboon I can never hit that stupid thing I'm always to high or to low 8 ring


Ask Possum Trapper what he thinks about that baboon. hehehehehe


Mine would have to be turkeys and the all the rock critters i.e. fox, groundhog and beaver.


----------



## hoytshooter21

side shot on alligator that is cross a ditch and lower than where u r at so it is a huge play on ure eyes


----------



## FIGJAM

Some African 3D targets, my worst is the baboon. We shoot these with B.H not field points.


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl

The Big Kitty Cat..with all the spots.The spots just blend in..of course im not all high teck with a scope and all...


----------



## IBBW

Rock rascals............all of them!!!


----------



## stiennen

The SKUNK up hill at 30 yards does me in. My brother was so freaked out by the shot he forgot to knock and arow and dry fired the bow!!!! My bad for not noticing.


----------



## darton_bow

*Javelina*

I swear it moves


----------



## Ultra_Shooter

I changed my mind it's that stupid little rinehart honey bear or whatever it's called the tiny bear I wish they'd burn the thing!


----------



## Charcuterie

mag41vance said:


> TaTanka (buffalo) way too big. i never guess right. always 5 yards off
> 
> Also the side view of crouching panther grading up or downhill. The vertical line is of no use unless you nail the yardage.


You've watched "Dances with Wolves" one too many times!

The corn-hole shot on the javelina is a killer and for some reason the leaning black bear has been eating my lunch lately.

Charcuterie


----------



## 3dgeek

learn to love the targets every one hates. one of the best ways i know to put your self ahead of every one else.


----------



## Phantom Archer

Carp on a spinner. I do good on it somtimes but still is annoying.


----------



## kody10

i hate that weird lookin rinehart yellow dinosaur that brewton bowhunters has. that things has a curse on me. i always score 5's.


----------



## NDarcher

Sounds to me like the majority of us do not like turkeys. I have grown quite fond of them in actual hunting situations, my new favorite animal to hunt. As far as 3D goes, they are still a bugger for everyone but that just means more practice!


----------



## sawtoothscream

i dont care for the standing bear.


----------



## wirenut583

I want to shoot all yall's club shoots you guys have all the great targets. the shoots around here; 20 targets 5 turkeys 5 javelinas 5 small whitetails and then a few cool ones thrown in here and there. I dont dislike any targets but a few dont like me!


----------



## bearkiller1

I hate standing bears! Do hunters really shoot bears while standing? 
The bedded Elk always gives me trouble. Target larger than you think. I always under estimate the range.


----------



## Avalon

tutone500 said:


> Hanging targets from a tree. I have a feeling im going to fling an arrow into never never land.


Dude...! That's cool! I'm gonna try that here.


----------



## DXTBIKER

Gator gets my vote!


----------



## Primeshooter67

that mot$%^f^&*ing alligator @ forty is a real pain for me its starting to cost me $$$$$ in arrows pardon the french its a sore subject for me!!! are local club has it set up at either top /or bottom of a steep hill . nightmare shot


----------



## jereast12

Turkeys


----------



## gaberichter

I hate The bobcat that looks like it is running down hill. I always shoot it too far back. Other than that the standing hen and javelina are the worst.


----------



## redneck1409

the beaver


----------



## Sniper1

Ttt


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN

Football Turkey 4 sure. Especially @ 40 + yards


----------



## Slims_Mission38

*Which 3D target is the least favorite??*

*I've shot so many targets but the one I hate the most is that damn turkey and the friggin boar. Oh yea, can't forget the damn cobra either. But I do have fun everytime I go. Good luck and happy shootin' ya'll!!

Slim aka Steve *


----------



## bissolbone

any turkey


----------



## eric96

rock rascals


----------



## Limerick3D

Ttt


----------



## MATTREED

anything black


----------



## Bird Dogg

*target*

without a doubt the stupid apple.... my club uses it sometimes during our indoor archery league, and its either a 10 or a zero.


----------



## Bird Dogg

*one more thing*

just to add to that last post, im sure anyone that has shot the rinehart could attest to is the apple buck for the bonus.... you miss and have fun looking for that arrow.


----------



## bowpro

thanks for the info:wink:


----------



## Limerick3D

Ttt


----------



## 5dot

pukin turkeyyyyyyyyyyy:angry:


----------



## will zila

BuckeyeRed said:


> Back kill on the Cobra :angry:


dito i hate that one


----------



## aggiegoddess

GATOR


Plus the kill zone isn't correct


----------



## cbright

Them darn Turkey's always get me!!!!!


----------



## kateraxl2970

The hen turkey allways gets me an 8 . I do fine with the strutting gobbler,can usually find the 12 .


----------



## FULL-BORE

The Rinehart leopard/cheetah!Whatever it's suppose to be.


----------



## mathewskiller

the stupid black boar always gets me.


----------



## oldeadeye06

hen and misqito


----------



## cgarcia67

May have said this before but the GD turkeys. Cant pick up the rings and always seem to 8 the GD things.


----------



## 1HoytRedneck

mosquito


----------



## longcut36

any thats black,white or brown.:wink:


----------



## FULLER

It really all depends on the shot and brand of the target for me. I ABSOLUTELY hate the front kill on the McKenzie strutting turkey.I always hit low.


----------



## jjl8440

any and all turkeys


----------



## bowman_77

Any of the turkeys. I hate'em


----------



## franzofumi

the standing rabit!!!


----------



## commander1

*White ones*

As soon as the white targets get shot up a little bit, doesn't matter what it is; sheep, goat, wolf, you can't see the rings!


----------



## gun870guy

*These guys...*











Its not bad enough to have one hangin out.... But 3 ? C' mon,,.....

Anything with spots in shadows










The angled deer









Some of the ones in Hutch that are down alley ways and seem almost to blend in with everything...










The Alligator behind the rock thru the hole....











The Monkey










I can't stand any of em.... They all make me look stupid


----------



## bishjr

i have to either say the turkey or the standing bear. I always have a problem with both of them.


----------



## hoodedmonk

NDarcher said:


> Just wondering if everyone out there has the "dreaded" target?I know that for me, the turkey is a hell of a challenge.:thumbs_do


Turkey here too!:thumbs_do


----------



## austin3824

i absolutely hate the standing bear i dont know why it has such big rings on it but i can never make a good clean shot on it.


----------



## Goosefeathers

mag41vance said:


> TaTanka (buffalo) way too big. i never guess right. always 5 yards off
> 
> Also the side view of crouching panther grading up or downhill. The vertical line is of no use unless you nail the yardage.


I do the same thing with the African Lion, but the gator is by far the worst target for me. What's up with all the turkey troubles? I always thought they were relatively easy...


----------



## draw29

Dang Gator. A 5 on the Gator caused me to not make the shoot offs 2 years in a row at IBO Worlds. This year we had no Gator, yea I made it.


----------



## Tmaziarz

*I hate the hen turkey*

30 to 35 yard on an angle,,,,,,,,,,,, I hate all turkeys


----------



## ATB

Straight on turkey, and the gator with a downhill shot.


----------



## pearsonshooter2

Either tom turkey or any of the rock rascals


----------



## dpattarcher

anything made by Rhinehart


----------



## mustang kid

*target*

that stupid groundhog:


----------



## minnie3

black buck at any more than 18m, their legs are too long, so they are high off the ground and dont have much depth to the body.
my maximum distance is 27.4m as i'm fingers unsighted and off the same peg as the recurvers. also i dont like the baboon's face:shade:


----------



## hunttillidie

haha i have a few that i just hate. 1 is that blasted misquito i know our skeeters are large enough to shoot with a bow in minnesota, but i dont know where in the world ud shoot that thing haha. the other is a **** on a rock facing the wrong way. you have to miss to hit the bullseye or that dang doe bedded down up on a hill. i always shoot goofy on that 1


----------



## hunttillidie

is it wierd that i just like shootin with my buddies without really keeping score? i did for a while then we just went with the whole who killed it dead and why thing and i like that. more fun, less pressure. makes it easier to guffaw at a 35 yard buffalo that you shot for 15. haha not too mention the elk are ridiculous. i need to shoot them more. the big stuff gets me and the odd stuff.


----------



## Joe(y)

I hate the dinosaurs because the vitals are placed werid on them


----------



## Flat Line

The javelina sucks they always look further then they are!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05-BTOG

I'll miss the gator every time no matter the distance, hate that darn thing.


----------



## pacnate

Do I have to pick just one???????????????

But really anything with spots is bad, and especially in the shadows.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

i would have to say either the bedded doe or any turkeys. i HATE turkeys. God gave us shotguns for a reason.


----------



## Twelve Ringer $

*Ground Hog*

Went to a shoot they had a ground hog in a hole you could see bottom of the ten and up that was it at 30 yrds. Yet some how everyone in the group got 10's.


----------



## lkrus

black pig set back 35yrd in the woods when you have to stand out in the open field ...its dark in there cant see a darn thing!!! o ya and the gator


----------



## EllisPrairie

Rineharts catalina goat, just take my 8 [or 5] and Im off to the next target.


----------



## PSE ROGUE

Lrgmouth said:


> The deer laying down.
> I always struggle with that one.


just aim high on the dreaded bedded
javalena


----------



## sdoc

Rineharts Gator


----------



## Butternut

Alligator


----------



## ckubat

The hen turkey is the hardest. hands down


----------



## neednew1

Skunk


----------



## kateraxl2970

Rhinehart Turkeys w/ small 10 rings!!!!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Mckenzie's coyote. I hate it!


----------



## DEANO914

Hate the "Bedded Buck"!


----------



## Chaser.

Any thing that I can't see through my site ha.... Hardest for me right now "Little gator on rock"


----------



## hstubblefield

Rinhart frogs


----------



## treeman65

any and ALL R&W targets.ukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:
Come get real other companies have made targets for years now they put targets out there and have the scoring rings high than other companies and they look terrible.


----------



## alphamaxhunter

Any of the rinehart dinos!! When I show up to a 3D shoot and see them it really urks me.


----------



## Camel

hen turkey,tom turkey it don't matter turkey turkey.them buggars.i have a hard time with then at any distance most times.could be the old beat up turkey targets,got no idea where point rings are on most of them.


----------



## miamiredneck

DREADED BEDDED


----------



## gabbygumm

*Most Hated Target*

I think I hate the standing black bear ,especially on a sunny moring
and at 40 yds. in the shadows of our oaks here in Missouri.They're 
tough.:mg:


----------



## joelpresmyk8

NocBuster said:


> The litlle bear that rinehart has.
> 
> http://www.rinehart3d.com/products/#i21


x2 i hate that target


----------



## non-pro-archer

Any turkeys, the alligator, bedded deer, im not that good at 3d anyways so it doesn't really matter


----------



## dpattarcher

I have revised mine, any Rhinehart, and the mckensie standing bear from the side if I am the first to shoot.


----------



## DocMort

Woodchuck


----------



## wilkersonhunter

the 40 yard mosiquito


----------



## hunttillidie

javelina for sure. i just shot a round. that sucks! no spot to pick.


----------



## fat shaft

i hate the leopard


----------



## Truth2 Archer

The R and W Bobcat Has haunted my dreams since the IBO State shoot in prestonsburg, KY. I actually shot it good but it tore me up beyond repair haha


----------



## Bowtechie

mathewskiller said:


> the stupid black boar always gets me.



My sentiments exactly. That one cost me a chance to make the shootoff at the World's last year. Blanked it the first day due to yardage(made a perfect shot though) and the second day I had the yardage but was still mad about blanking it the day before that I over focused and spazzed out on the shot for a nickle. I've blanked it before too. :embara:


----------



## Chue

*grr*

Gator and I DO NOT get along...always an 8 or a 5


----------



## huntindoc

Most dreaded are any turkey (most clubs around here have stopped using them) and the mountain lion. 'Bout had a seizure when ASA added it this year. For some reason the kill zone tilted up like that blows my mind.

Favorite...tie with the Leopard (usually a rosette right in the middle of the 10 ring) and the Corsican ram. Big 12 and 14 and the black marking at the bottom of the target points right at the low 12.


----------



## Bowtek1

The Mckenzie Wolverine, ughh!


----------



## sdavis

*least favorite turkey*

i cant sand them there so hard to shoot. for me i cant seem do dial in on the x


----------



## fatboyshooter

*Least fav. target*



NDarcher said:


> Just wondering if everyone out there has the "dreaded" target?I know that for me, the turkey is a hell of a challenge.:thumbs_do


This would have to be the one's I misjudge 7 to 10 yd. and miss the entire target.My worst is black targets, bear,boar, or any dark colored target in the shade. I guess I really struggle w/ most of the targets. In ASA I shoot Open C- class, in IBO I shoot men's bowhunter open. O by the way,in Wetumpka,AL @ the IBO shoot, I shot 11's on every Turkey (three total on my ranges) but shot the black bear for 46yd. and he was only 40yd., I lost my arrow!


----------



## racknspur

Has always been the standing black bear and most recently the Rinehart Raptor is playing games w/my head!!!:angry:


----------



## jshooter

Turkeys ,any turkey, kills me and has for years. Also,that little standing bear by Reinhart. Tough shot at 35 yards in the middle of a field, but hey it's all fun!


----------



## SHUEY

I dont like the Gator!


----------

